# Mayo



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 25, 2004)

help i need a quick recipie for mayo


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2004)

This is Alton Browns recipe. I have never triued it (I hate eggs) so I don't know how good it is, but his stuff is usually worth trying.


1 egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon fine salt
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
2 pinches sugar
2 teaspoons fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
1 cup oil, safflower or corn

In a glass bowl, whisk together egg yolk and dry ingredients. Combine lemon juice and vinegar in a separate bowl then thoroughly whisk half into the yolk mixture. Start whisking briskly, then start adding the oil a few drops at a time until the liquid seems to thicken and lighten a bit, (which means you?ve got an emulsion on your hands). Once you reach that point you can relax your arm a little (but just a little) and increase the oil flow to a constant (albeit thin) stream. Once half of the oil is in add the rest of the lemon juice mixture.

Continue whisking until all of the oil is incorporated. Leave at room temperature for 1 to 2 hours then refrigerate for up to 1 week.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks i used a blender to make this it turns out pretty good


----------



## GB (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, I use a blender too! Wisking is faaaaaaaaar too much hard work  

Mayo

Fill cup with oil
put whole egg in cup ( IMPORTANT: egg must be cold from fridge )
drops of vinegar or lemon juice - both if you wanna get wild!
salt and pepper
Put hand blander into  bottom of the cup and blend while pulling SLOWLY upwards. You will find you are left with a thick creamy mayo


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 28, 2004)

GB said:
			
		

> This is Alton Browns recipe. I have never triued it (I hate eggs) so I don't know how good it is, but his stuff is usually worth trying.
> 
> 
> 1 egg yolk
> ...



OOP! One small point. Sorry GB I'm really not picking on you! Please don't be offended ok?????? I just can't let this go.

Please do not leave the mayo for one week. You will get food poisoned!!! It's good for a day. THAT'S IT! Mayo you buy in the store lasts a long time because it has chemical retardents in it. Fresh mayo does not. It's raw egg. Please do not leave it for more than 24 hours and certainly DO NOT leave it at room temp!!!!!! Put it in the fridge as soon as you make it or use it. As I said, if you don't use it all you better dispose of it!


----------



## GB (Nov 29, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> GB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not offended at all Leaf Storm    I don't eat mayo myself, so this is just a recipe that I copied and pasted directly from FoodTV/Good Eats from Alton Brown. I did watch the show Alton did on mayo though and I could have sworn that he specifically said that it really could stay for that long and also without refrigeration. He talked about how people never believe that and actually did a few minutes on the subject. Did anyone else see that show? Am I losing my mind (which is very possible)? I always try to play things on the safe side so your input is much appreciated!


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 29, 2004)

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear that I didn't offend you GB 

Yes, I think it's better to play it safe! I do make my own mayo a lot and was taught by my good friend who I trust in cooking because she is very skilled. She used to laugh at me because I was SO careful about things going off and that sort of thing but even she said don't leave mayo more than 24 hours. It is after all raw egg! Maybe it is ok to leave it longer... but as you say it's probably better to play it safe! I find my mayo looks kinda yukky if I forgot about it in the fridge for more than a day. 

Anyway, glad you was not offended at my post, thank you


----------



## htc (Dec 3, 2004)

This is going to sound crazy, but can you cut a mayo recipe in 1/2? I've made home made mayo only 1x in the past, and it was only cuz I needed it in a potato salad recipe, else I usually don't eat a lot of mayo.

Would love to make it more often, but know it's got a really short shelf life. Anyone have a smaller recipe? Or am I stuck making a regular sized batch?  I would love to find a way to just make about a  cup of mayo (or less).  Thx!


----------

